# How has the Steelheading Been on Chagrin?



## mismas1 (May 15, 2011)

How has the steelhead fishing on the Chagrin been? Any spots better then others. 

Sincerely,

John


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I can just answer your question as yes and yes. But that may sound mean and un-helpful. So let me reword your question for you, as in reality your not going to get many responses with a question like that.

"Have the chrome being landed on the Chagrin been bright or dark?" "Have you been having better days higher or lower in the river system?"

Worded like that might get you some responses.

Chrome being landed right now are bright, they are pushing from the lake. Lower stretches have the majority of the fish, but other areas further upstream have fish, but more spread out and less numbers.

Early morning and late evening is when the bite seems on in most all rivers. Depending on flow and clarity will determine what I choose for presentation. Clear water gets smaller presentations and light leader, yet murky water allows me to present a larger offering like a spawn sac in bright colors to the fish. Heavier leader can be used in the darker water.

Chagrin has fish, you just have to find them.

-KSU


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

mismas1 said:


> How has the steelhead fishing on the Chagrin been? Any spots better then others.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> John


John, not to step on toes or anything (KSU); but i will answer "YOUR" question, not re-word it.

The Chagrin has been producing some nice runs of fish, when fishable.
Some spots are better than others, but you have to get out and work them spots! 

Fish On!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Hi, mismas1

With all the rains recently, you are better off fishing your condo pond.


----------



## slackanizer (Aug 16, 2009)

As far as "spots" go, most of the fish hadn't pushed far up the river as of last week. With the river up currently, that may change quickly. ODNR has some great maps for public access points on their website. Good luck 
P. S. The majority of people on here will not share a specific spot because they don't want to see another person on the hole when they get there.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

mismas1 said:


> How has the steelhead fishing on the Chagrin been? Any spots better then others.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> John


Hey John my buddy caught one down the street from you.. hint hint..


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

slackanizer said:


> As far as "spots" go, most of the fish hadn't pushed far up the river as of last week. With the river up currently, that may change quickly. ODNR has some great maps for public access points on their website. Good luck
> P. S. The majority of people on here will not share a specific spot because they don't want to see another person on the hole when they get there.


And why would I or anyone post a personal honey hole? I am more than happy to report on conditions etc in any fishing who puts their favorite spot online for millions if not billions to view go ask me or any bass guy for a favorite spot they will say the same thing here are tips but do ur homework like the rest of us walk and learn 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slackanizer (Aug 16, 2009)

Wasn't saying it was wrong not to let people know where you are catching fish. Sorry if it was interpreted that way. I was just letting the original poster know why they aren't getting specifics from anybody. I don't share those specifics either.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Why even ask? Just go do...


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

You got my number john.whrn the chag drops we will get your steel on my friend.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

